# Eki's Sketch Dump



## Eki (Oct 4, 2012)

*Eki's Sketchbook Dump*

Gonna be just posting some sketches here and there. I've already been doing a sketch a day since around the end of May of this year. Trying to get serious about learning how to draw this time around seeing as how before I was not very committed. I will also be posting these at my. 

I would be most grateful for tips, critiques, or anything. I don't mind if you're harsh about it either. 




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _Oct. 3,2012_ 



  Lol, her left eye is way too small.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2012)

Fuck. You draw better than I do.


----------



## Killax (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice stuff


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Fuck. You draw better than I do.


Thank you, but I'm still pretty bad. When I think about how much i still have to learn I get pretty anxious and depressed. Hopefully with my daily sketching I will improve though. 



Killax said:


> Very nice stuff



Thank you.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh no, that's already very good. I'm far below this level. Don't get depressed, imagine how I'd feel.


----------



## Elias (Oct 4, 2012)

Good stuff so far.

As far as critique. I would suggest studying the different planes of the head. It'll make it easier to place the eyes and other features so that everything will end up more balanced / in the right spot prospectively. 

You should look for Michael Hampton's figure drawing book. It's pretty easy to find on google. He goes into quite a bit of detail regarding head drawing.

example page:


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah, thank you. I will probably be heading to Barnes & Nobles tomorrow so I'll and try and find that book.


----------



## Laura (Oct 16, 2012)

You draw really well. 


Daftvirgin said:


> Fuck. You draw better than I do.



Much better than me too.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 15, 2012)

Well shit.. you draw better than me... 
It's like a boy infinity raping a girl infinity while zero watches from below. (Infinity times infinity divided by zero.)
I'm not that good when it comes to humanoid stuff... I'm still practicing though!!!


----------



## Killax (Nov 15, 2012)

> It's like a boy infinity raping a girl infinity while zero watches from below.


----------



## OS (Nov 19, 2012)

You need to practice on head to body proportions ( this is a pain in the ass and sometimes i suffer.) Of course anime does have this similar issue but it's not that obvious really.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 30, 2012)

pretty Trippe, I like it


----------



## Eki (Dec 4, 2012)

Haven't been drawing much at all.





*Spoiler*: _December 11, 2012_


----------



## Laura (Dec 4, 2012)

Ron Swanson!? 

They look really well done, you're great at getting the proportions and angles just right.


----------



## Eki (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha, yeah. I saw a cool black and white portrait of him on tumblr and couldn't resist to not draw him. 

Thanks. It's been quite hard trying to train myself to draw what I actually see with my eye.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 11, 2012)

Eki said:


> Haha, yeah. I saw a cool black and white portrait of him on tumblr and couldn't resist to not draw him.
> 
> Thanks. It's been quite hard trying to train myself to draw what I actually see with my eye.



Yes it's extremely difficult to stop simplifying things unconsciously. There was a book about that, "Drawing with the Right Side of the Brain", which was pretty useful. Did you read it yet?

Great heads by the way. I don't have much success drawing female heads.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> Yes it's extremely difficult to stop simplifying things unconsciously. There was a book about that, "Drawing with the Right Side of the Brain", which was pretty useful. Did you read it yet?
> 
> Great heads by the way. I don't have much success drawing female heads.



Yea, I read a good portion of it, but had to to return it back to the library. Just reading a little bit changed my perspective on some things and my drawings got a bit better.

Thanks. I enjoy drawing females a bit too much, so my male counterparts are usually shitty. I want to start doing poses and such, but I need to go get some anatomy books first.


----------



## Netorie (Dec 11, 2012)

Really good stuff as always Eki. Really love the skull in the first post. Keep it up, I swear your stuff just gets better and better each time. :3


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2012)

Netorie said:


> Really good stuff as always Eki. Really love the skull in the first post. Keep it up, I swear your stuff just gets better and better each time. :3



Thank you Net!



Also going to stop posting everything in spoilers. It's a fucking pain.


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2012)

More nice stuff! I like it. Are the sketches on the lower half inspired by real life?


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2012)

They're from photographs. Mostly everything I do are from photographs


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2012)

Could you post the photographs too please? :33


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2012)

The ones from today 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2012)

The photo's look really good too.


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2013)

Some random stuffs.


----------



## Laura (Jan 7, 2013)

Noice!


----------



## Loni (Jan 8, 2013)

You have some talent there Eki.  I would suggest taking time to finish one piece.  Pay close attention to spacing of the body parts and to subtle changes in line curvature. 

I like you're Korra drawing, again try and finish what you start. 

Also, join this week's skotw.  The topic is "favorite cartoon character."  The catch is you can't use anime or anything Japanese.  I'm trying to invite as many artists as possible to get the most entries possible so stop by and have some skotw fun.


----------



## Eki (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Geisha (Jan 28, 2013)

Mother Hubbard, sexy drawings.


----------



## Talia00 (Feb 9, 2013)

These look SO good.


----------



## Eki (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## PhoenixRoy (Mar 12, 2013)

You've got some nice sketches going on. I really need to keep up with daily sketching.


----------



## Eki (Mar 16, 2013)

PhoenixRoy said:


> You've got some nice sketches going on. I really need to keep up with daily sketching.



Ah thanks. Once you get into the rhythm of drawing everyday it just kind of becomes natural. Though there are times where I just really don't want to do anything, but force myself to. Even if it's a really shitty 3 minute sit down.

These last few pages mark the end of sketchbook number 5! Took me longer than I wanted to, but 2 months + a couple days is not bad I suppose. Trying to get gestures down so there will be a lot more of this type of stuff. For sketchbook number 6 I'm going to try and get anatomy down. Number 5 was mostly about portraits and lightly touching on shading.


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Jun 28, 2013)

Mmm, haven't updated this in a while... so have some shitty sketches I recently did. Done in ballpoint pen. I still am drawing everyday. Looking at these old posts I can see the progress I've made the past two months. It's good, but not good enough.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 29, 2013)

Really good sketches Eki, mad respect.


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Really good sketches Eki, mad respect.



Thanks bud.


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2013)

Man, I can't believe we're 8 months into the year already. Where does time go?


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

These are pretty sick.[/Indent​


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2013)

Varrah said:


> These are pretty sick.[/Indent​




Thanks man. 






​


----------



## InducedPig (Aug 26, 2013)

You've got some really solid stuff, dude.

I can see you're focusing a lot on plane changes and how they affect light. I don't know if you call them plane changes, but they're the parts of an object where there's a curve or a corner and where if you cast light on an object there would be a change from light to dark in the shading. Like in these facial constructions:



Keep focusing on them, because in terms of giving your drawings volume, they are possible the most important tool you have.  Along those lines, also you might want to try to think about reflective lighting also.  One of the strangest things about light is that the darkest part of a shadow is its border and not its body.



In that picture the light is being cast from the right side, and the part of the egg that's cast in shadow is basically the entire left side, with the dividing line practically right down the middle.  If you look closely (squinting your eyes helps)  the darkest part of the shadow is actually right down the middle of the egg, right where the lighting changes from light to dark.  Surprisingly the body of the shadow is actually a little lighter.

Here's a drawn example where it's more exaggerated:



Darkening up the shadows in your drawings just where the shift from dark to light is can do a lot in terms of making things pop.


----------



## P3IN (Aug 29, 2013)

They all look pretty damn amazing..nice!! O____O


----------



## Eki (Sep 10, 2013)

InducedPig said:


> You've got some really solid stuff, dude.
> 
> I can see you're focusing a lot on plane changes and how they affect light. I don't know if you call them plane changes, but they're the parts of an object where there's a curve or a corner and where if you cast light on an object there would be a change from light to dark in the shading. Like in these facial constructions:
> 
> ...



Yea, I've been trying to work on my values..., but not as much as I should be. I need to stop being so lazy :/ Thanks for the tips!



P3IN said:


> They all look pretty damn amazing..nice!! O____O



Thank you.


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't believe it's already been a year since I first made this thread. Time is going by waaaaay too fast. Glad I've been keeping up with my drawing. Seeing progress feels so good. Gives me hope and motivation that I'll be even better in another year.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 30, 2013)

God damn.... you've improved a lot! 
I wish I was a good as you


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> God damn.... you've improved a lot!
> I wish I was a good as you



Thank you, thank you.

Nothing really worth posting lately... so yeah have a little of this


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Eki (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2014)

Love your style, just comes off natural. Would you want to do some work for me? I mean with pay of course, but I'd like to see some designs in my head on paper, with your style. Let me know! They'd be in a book


----------



## Killax (Jan 12, 2014)

GREAT WORK! Amazing!


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> Love your style, just comes off natural. Would you want to do some work for me? I mean with pay of course, but I'd like to see some designs in my head on paper, with your style. Let me know! They'd be in a book



Thank you! Ah, I really appreciate that you think I have a style and would like to pay me for some art. Truth is though, I feel as though I am in no position to be taking anyone's money. Maybe in 4 years with me drawing everyday I'll feel right about that, but for now I can't. Thanks though.



Killax said:


> GREAT WORK! Amazing!



Ty, ty.


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2014)

Haven't uploaded anything in a while...


----------



## Mochi (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow... you really improved! pek


----------



## ℛei (Apr 25, 2014)

awesome work


----------



## Stein (Apr 26, 2014)

These are amazing!


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, looking good! Let us see more!


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2014)

Some old stuff. Also, can we just sit around and laugh at my fist post of shitty drawings lol.


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 31, 2014)

Really like seeing your sketches man, gives me that urge to draw.


----------



## ℛei (Aug 1, 2014)

absolutely lovely


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2014)

Big Bοss said:


> Really like seeing your sketches man, gives me that urge to draw.





ℛei said:


> absolutely lovely



Thanks guys 

Haves some moresssss


----------



## Eki (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Jan 28, 2015)




----------

